# Cuticle Remover



## UrbanFool (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm a little ticked because I had two questions and can only remember one. Hopefully I can think of it. What is cuticle remover made of? I have two from Avon, one is Aloe Vera and the other is Vitamin C. Then there is the cuticle remover my school supplies... the mystery remover.

The Avon tubes don't tell me squat, and I have less info about the stuff the school provides.

Frankly, I don't see how any of them work. I've got my own natural nails and pushing my cuticles back seems adequate, but maybe not? I'm happy for any new info on any product that beautifies the hand (or feet.)

What is actually IN cuticle remover? My two Avon tubes are not going to last me through the hundreds of manicures and pedicures I'm going to be enduring and I'd like to buy an appropriate product. I don't mind testing new products at the moment, I'd rather just have a good grasp on what is best when I'm actually out in the world doing my thing.

Kelly


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 25, 2012)

Maybe this will help you....I usually just soak my hands and push the cuticles back. I don't clip them anymore, just push them back and apply some cuticle oil after soaking in warm water for a few minutes.


----------



## UrbanFool (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm pretty much with you. Not seeing the point of the cuticle remover (hence the asking), I just take a bath and push my cuticles back when I get out. Unfortunately, that doesn't fly at school.


----------



## Allium (Aug 25, 2012)

Does the cuticle remover dissolve your cuticles? I never used that product before. I just soak and push back mine. I hope you find the answer to the questions, I am curious now as well!


----------

